# NJ (Plainfield)-Rats for adoption



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Plainfield, NJ-Rats for adoption. 
Contact: Susan MacWhinney-Ciufo, email: [email protected]


Good afternoon,
We impounded 43 rats from a citizen that we believe was breeding them for snake food. They are now at the Plainfield Area Humane Society in Plainfield, NJ.
We are looking for help in placing them as we are very overwhelmed!
Most of them are very sweet. We're still working with the others.
Any guidance would be greatly appreciated!
Sue MacWhinney-Ciufo for PAHS Please contact the contact above.


Pew (reserved)










Girls










Girl










Girl maybe merle










Cinnamon and white and a friend 










Boys










Boys










Please contact the contact above for information.


Thank you,
Raquel


----------

